# Language Course in Bonn



## era

Hello, as I mentioned in the title, I would like to have German language course in Bonn for 8 months. 

I know there is Goethe Institut in Bonn and it is the most known one, but also the most expensive one. 

I found some others, namely, Steinke Institut, ABC sprachkurs and IFS. 

If you know anything about these language schools, could you please give me some review about these schools? 

Thank you


----------



## Hessi

era said:


> Hello, as I mentioned in the title, I would like to have German language course in Bonn for 8 months.
> 
> I know there is Goethe Institut in Bonn and it is the most known one, but also the most expensive one.
> 
> I found some others, namely, Steinke Institut, ABC sprachkurs and IFS.
> 
> If you know anything about these language schools, could you please give me some review about these schools?
> 
> Thank you


Hi there, 

i can't really say anything about language schools in Bonn. However, my wife is undertaking an immersion course here in Dortmund right now with inlingua. highly NOT recommended! the quality is not good! 
we are able to judge the quality because my wife is a language teacher herself. 
try berlitz, maybe they are better. hmm, maybe finding references online would be a good idea too!
Cheer and good luck!
have fun in germany!


----------



## era

Hessi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i can't really say anything about language schools in Bonn. However, my wife is undertaking an immersion course here in Dortmund right now with inlingua. highly NOT recommended! the quality is not good!
> we are able to judge the quality because my wife is a language teacher herself.
> try berlitz, maybe they are better. hmm, maybe finding references online would be a good idea too!
> Cheer and good luck!
> have fun in germany!


Thank you very much.


----------



## Tamsin Reed

*Did you find one?*

Hi there,

I have just recently moved to Bonn in Germany and would also like to attend a German language course. I wondered if you found one and if it was any good?

I'd really appreciate your feedback.

Thanks 

Tamsin


----------



## era

Tamsin Reed said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just recently moved to Bonn in Germany and would also like to attend a German language course. I wondered if you found one and if it was any good?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your feedback.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tamsin


Hello, 

I would recommend Goethe Institut Bonn and Steinke Institut Bonn. These ones are good language schools in Bonn. Sorry for late respond as I was having my holiday. 

I hope it is useful


----------



## AndrewBonn

*German language course*

Hi Tamsin,

I just read your post and was wondering if you were able to find a good language course?

Another alternative to language schools would be a private German tutor. If you're interested, I can let you know where to put an ad.

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## scottish cellist

Hi there,

When I was looking for a german language school, I was recommended by a friend to go to the Goethe Institute. I have to say, that the school was brilliant. The teachers I had were very experienced. Many of the teachers at the Institute have experience teaching german in foreign countries, for example, two of my teachers had lived and taught in Japan for 2 years. This gives them a good understanding of what it is like to not only be learning a foreign language, but also living in a foreign country. Out with the teachers, the staff were also very supportive and helped me out a lot when I was matriculating for University. The Institute also organised many events every week, so that students can practise their german in a social situation with other students of all levels and the native german student helpers.

I can't recommend them highly enough, although I know that they are expensive. I was lucky enough to have a grant to put towards my course. I have met many students who attended different language schools and from what I've heard, I'm still very glad that I went to the Goethe.

Hope you find something that suits you.

Sarah


----------

